# SST - Steamships Trading Company



## tinhat (2 November 2013)

I came across this little gem today. Very small market cap of $946,000,000 and very low average daily traded of $2,500. Papua New Guinea trading company - distribution and transport, consumer goods, IT.

What I find fascinating is the price history. Notice the GFC? It was a one week event for this stock.

The announced a profit warning recently though saying that trading was soft partially due to a the end of a LNG construction project.

Will look into this co further. It seems to be closely associated with John Swires & Co.


----------



## tinhat (2 November 2013)

*Re: SST - Steamships Trading Company Limited*

Forgot the chart:


----------



## tinhat (2 November 2013)

From the 2012 Annual Report:

Steamships currently has 98 per cent of
its shares held by three major shareholders, one of which
holds 72 per cent of the shares.

As mentioned earlier, some 98% of Steamships shares are
held by three major shareholders, two of which are
represented on the Board


----------

